# New beans :)



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

So been trying a few different beans mainly from s.america, but i'm now on Ethiopian sidamo. Massive difference in taste and body. thinking this could be an all time favorite up to now anyway. Just had the urge to share this with you guys.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey dobber. What roaster is this from and how are you brewing it? Coincidentally a friend of mine sent me a bag of Sidamo from a Dutch roaster recently. I've yet to nail it, but it's quite tasty.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

from the blending room based in Hull and brewing method espresso for latte or cappuccino. yeah hopefully getting more of this just bought a kilo of different

coffee tho.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.theblendingroom.co.uk/shop/ethiopia-sidamo-2-deri-kochi/

This is the link for them.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Deri Kocha/Kochi is quite a common Sidamo. The Has bean stock was very tasty indeed


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

What did it taste of Gary?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Today was a rare day. A flawless coffee day. Let me explain : Mid morning was a clever dripper of Rwanda SACOF Rulindo Bourbon. 17.5g, 290g/96c water, 30 seconds bloom, 3 mins 30 steep, 30 seconds draw. The result Stunning - this coffees best showing so far (18 days past roast too1) but enough about Rwanda and on to Eithopia.....I received this coffee via IMM, roasted 11 days ago. I decided to break it in as espresso, casually grinding with the same setting as for the previous coffee, 15g went into the VST and subsequently the portafilter went into the machine (set at 92c). The shot was stopped at 32 seconds & 22g extraction, mottled ample crema very inviting. Stir of the spoon wafted a sublime scent , I knew it was going to be good. But Wow. I mean WOW, Red-berry is spot on, however so is 'clean', 'balanced', 'sweet', 'long'...mouth feel to die for. Struggled to find pear-drops but im sure tweeking parameters will help find that. This truely is the best espresso I have had all year...as I said a Flawless coffee day!

Tomorrow I attack this in the Clever, searching for that pear-drop! Cant wait"

Never did find that pear drop : (


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Now THAT is what I call a descriptor


----------

